# [SOLVED] port sniffer packet sniffer

## thesheff17

I am searching for a Linux tool that will tell me all information about all the ports that it is using as well as all the packets are going from and to.  I'm currently trying to build a corporate firewall for all my server in my organization and at this point  I have very basic firewall, but many of the tasks that I need to accomplish I am not sure what port or machine they are talking to.  So right now I'm just disabling the firewall...running the process...and then re-enabling it to get it work correctly.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.Last edited by thesheff17 on Thu Apr 06, 2006 4:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## asiB4

as far as finding out what ports are being used by the host machine..netstat will tell you what port, program,etc., etc. is being used. If you want to monitor network traffic from a centralized location, with the ability to capture data I would look into ethereal. Good Luck!

http://www.ethereal.com/introduction.html

http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/netstat8.html

Chad

----------

## thehailo

http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ should be in every Admin's toolkit.

----------

